# [SOLVED] Vista - XP via Router Problem



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a Windows Vista (SP1) pc, and an XP (SP3) both connected to my router (Vista w/less, XP wired). I would like to access the network shares previously established on the XP pc from the vista. They both see eachother in Netowrk Places/Network, and (due to my settings) I can access the files on the Vista from XP, however when I attempt to go the other way round, Vista accessing XP, I am asked to Log in to the XP system. I do so with a VALID username and password (I know this as I am currently logged on to the xp system (via remote desktop) and have even tried creating a new admin acc. on the xp system and using that) but I am told that the log in info is incorrect.

All accounts I have tried are admin, so it can't be an access denied thing. Any ideas? I've disabled the firewall temporarily on the XP sys, so its not that!

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

Configure the XP machine for Simple Sharing and then run the following script on it.

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

About to try it, cheers. I do hope you can apply *.REG under Remote Desktop Connection, because, to be honest, I really can't be bothered to plug a monitor, mouse, and keyboard into it!  Cheers dude!


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

Ok it didn't work mate 

I know the login details I'm entering are correct. So why won't it allow me to access the resources. I've even established a random share with access permissions set to "everyone". I've changed the local security policy to allow "everyone" to be understood as "annonymous". There's no evident reason that Vista should not be able to access XP. I can connect from Vista to XP via Remote Desktop Connetion, so I know they are connected, and know my logon info is correct!

Any other ideas?

Cheers for your help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

Create a user account on the machine with the shared resources that matches the name/password that is used to login to the connecting machine. You don't have to use this account, it just needs to be there with rights to access the shared resources.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

I've allready tried that. Well, they're both mine, as both use the exact same username and password. I've tried logging onto the XP PC Shares using "Vistapc\Username" and "XpPc\Username", and neither work!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

Can you ping both ways by computer name?


Let's see this for each of the machines.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

Right, I can ping successfully both ways (using name and internal IP (192.168.x.y)), and the responses from the above commands:

VISTA PC (CRYSTAL):
---------------------

C:\Windows\system32>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
CRYSTAL <00> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <00> GROUP Registered
HOME <1E> GROUP Registered
CRYSTAL <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Crystal
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbp
s USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-69-1E-66
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2864:89e3:d0c0:2d32%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 April 2008 09:17:56 pm
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 15 May 2144 08:00:37 am
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS191 Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-75-E4-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{4231FEBA-47F7-40B8-AD24-C4DDEE06B
8EA}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

--------------------------


XP PC (PALACE):
----------------

C:\Documents and Settings\Dean Kellham>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
PALACE <00> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <00> GROUP Registered
PALACE <20> UNIQUE Registered
HOME <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Dean Kellham>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : palace
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-1B-AF-40-2E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::230:1bff:feaf:402e%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2002 2:22:01 am
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 20 October 2002 2:22:01 am

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-01-03
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.3%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Dean Kellham>

--------------------------


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

NB: XP (PALACE) is the PC containing Network Shares that I wish to access.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

Do you have a password on both the XP and Vista login accounts? Vista defaults to no file sharing if the account has no password assigned. Also, take a look at this page, it gives some solutions for XP/Vista sharing.

Windows XP And Vista On The LAN Together


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

I do have a password on both accounts. I've tried accessing the XP computer with Different Password protected account, same password protected account, and different non-password protected account, all to no avail.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Vista - XP via Router Problem*

This is strange; I just performed a clean instal of XP on a new HD (on the same old XP PC). And now I can access network shares in both directions. I wonder what was causing a problem in the first place, but it's working now. 

Cheers for all your help 
Dean


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Haunted machine? :smile:


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Must be! The curse of the Shuttle! 

Cheers muchly mate!


----------

